# Dwarf crayfish



## Moon (Apr 10, 2004)

does anyone keep dwarf crayfish? they don't bother plants and are cool watch as they go about looking fior left overs, especially black worms.


----------



## Moon (Apr 10, 2004)

*Freshwater inverts*

Does anyone keep inverts like asian clams or the giant (for freshwater) limpet that is my avatar picture? I am interested in any snailsdifferent than the run of the mill mystery type snall that seems to be universal in several different colors.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

dwarf crays are awesome......I've got some orange patz......and I'm lookin for more. My female died 

The only snails I keep are ramshorns, MTS and pond snails.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

My C. Puer female died.
My male finally calmed down and I think he's made a home under a rock.
I'm looking for a female C. Puer (waiting for a confirmation).

Neat guys. Add real character to tank. And look like little lobsters.


----------



## Moon (Apr 10, 2004)

newbie314 said:


> My C. Puer female died.
> My male finally calmed down and I think he's made a home under a rock.
> I'm looking for a female C. Puer (waiting for a confirmation).
> 
> Neat guys. Add real character to tank. And look like little lobsters.


Cambarellus shufeldtii was the dwarf crayfish i was talking about which one did you keep?


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I keep Cambarellus Puer.
I've heard pretty similar.
Suppose to be docile, although I question that.


----------

